# water pipe fitting?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi , We've posred this on tech/mech just wondered if a Swift owner could help? 
Our Swift Bolero has an external tap, to drain the fresh water tank. This tap is fitted to a metal bracket, on the other side of the bracket is a fitting which connects the push-fit pipework from the tank to the tap. This fitting has split and we need to know where to buy a replacement. Can anyone help ?
Thanks in anticipation 
Nicky


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

CAK Tanks carry the fitting you require


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Roger7webster said:


> CAK Tanks carry the fitting you require


Yes rogers right and if you go onto their web site you can download the brochure/catalogue.
I keep it on my PC for a read whan at work when its quiet. Sad innit..but it is 25mb

Phill


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a similar problem, the plumbing dept of B&Q had a suitable fitting.

dave


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone got it in the CAK catalogue!


----------

